# Καφενείο το κάναμε...



## nickel (Jan 16, 2013)

Κι εμένα το αφέψημά μου (το καφέψημά μου) είναι ο καφές. Τον καταναλώνω καφειδώς, με καφετηρία το πρωινό ξύπνημα. Οι Ιταλοί έχουν φτιάξει όρο για αυτή την αφοσίωσή μου: καφετουόζο!


(Από το νήμα: Λεξιλάγνοι όλου του κόσμου, ενωθείτε!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2013)

Ε, ας φτιάξουμε κι εμείς τους _καφελάγνους_...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Οι Ιταλοί έχουν φτιάξει όρο για αυτή την αφοσίωσή μου: καφετουόζο!



Υπάρχει και η ανπαίχταμπολ κατηγορία που είναι οι καφετιφόζοι, στην οποία και ανήκω. 
Όταν κάποτε χρειάστηκε να κόψω τον καφέ για ένα διάστημα, λόγω ενός ζητήματος υγείας, είχα τρισχειρότερα στερητικά απ' όσο όταν αποφάσισα να κόψω το τσιγάρο!


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2013)

Και για εμάς που δεν πίνουμε τσάι και καφέ, δεν υπάρχει λέξη;

(και μην πεταχτεί κανείς και πει υπάρχει η λέξη ξενέρωτοι ή άλλη τέτοια σαχλαμάρα).


----------



## bernardina (Jan 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και για εμάς που δεν πίνουμε τσάι και καφέ, δεν υπάρχει λέξη;
> 
> (και μην πεταχτεί κανείς και πει υπάρχει η λέξη ξενέρωτοι ή άλλη τέτοια σαχλαμάρα).



Καλά, θα το κάνουμε πιο... βασιλικό και θα σας πούμε ξενερουά. Νταξ; :devil:


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και για εμάς που δεν πίνουμε τσάι και καφέ, δεν υπάρχει λέξη;
> 
> (και μην πεταχτεί κανείς και πει υπάρχει η λέξη ξενέρωτοι ή άλλη τέτοια σαχλαμάρα).



Αναποφάσιστοι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2013)

Αροφημάτιστοι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Κι εμένα το αφέψημά μου (το καφέψημά μου) είναι ο καφές. Τον καταναλώνω καφειδώς, με καφετηρία το πρωινό ξύπνημα. Οι Ιταλοί έχουν φτιάξει όρο για αυτή την αφοσίωσή μου: καφετουόζο!


 
Το χειρότερο είναι όταν δεν σου φτάσει η συγκεκριμένη δόση καφεΐνης (αν ο _καφετήρας_ δεν είχε καλή παροχή), οπότε διασαλεύεται η _καφεστηκυία_ τάξη, ανατρέπεται το _καφεστώς_ στον οργανισμό και παθαίνεις _καφαίμαξη_. Κι αν δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε _καφέψημα_ (ή έστω καφέ σε κόκκους ή σε σκόνη, για τους τελευταίου σταδίου, που σνιφάρουν), τότε _καφηνιάζεις_: _άκαφος_, χωρίς _καφαρό_ μυαλό, δεν αφήνεις κανέναν να σου πει κουβέντα (εκτός από το «Να σου φτιάξω έναν καφέ», αυτόν μόνο τον _καφήνεις_), το _καφάλι_ σου πάει να σπάσει, νιώθεις στον καφά σου ένα ασήκωτο φορτίο λες και τον _καφάλησε_ θεριό, και γενικά εξαιτίας της _καφυστέρησης_ γίνεσαι γκαφάλι (μούσκαρος [SUP]γ[/SUP]). _

Καφαίρεση_ παθαίνουν οι _καφελάγνοι_, οι _καφεθισμένοι_, οι _καφεϊνομανείς_, οι _καφεζάκηδες_, τα *καφεζόνια* (είς εκ των οποίων τυγχάνω, εθισμένος σε εν εκ των οπίων του ανθρώπου). Ζήτω το _καφεστημένο_!  

Για τους παρατεϊσμένους, τους θειοβρώμικους, άλλη μέρα, at 5 o'clock. 

καφεστημένο: ο καφές που βρίσκεις φρεσκοψημένο καφ' εκάστην, την ώρα που ξυπνάς από την ευωδιά του. 
Μετά, μπαίνεις στη Λέξι να μάθεις τα καφέκαστα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και για εμάς που δεν πίνουμε τσάι και καφέ, δεν υπάρχει λέξη;
> 
> (και μην πεταχτεί κανείς και πει υπάρχει η λέξη ξενέρωτοι ή άλλη τέτοια σαχλαμάρα).



Μια κατηγορία είναι οι ρεντμπούληδες, οι ταυραντισμένοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2013)

Daeman, τα είπες και καφάρισες! Κάφε χωριό και καφενές· πόλη, καφεπωλείο.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Καφόπιν τούτου, προτείνω το νήμα να μετονομαστεί σε *Καφελάγνοι όλου του κόσμου, ενωθείτε! *:laugh:
Ή, έστω, να καφενομηθεί από τη μέση και κάτω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

Πιστεύω εις έναν καφέ...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Πιστεύω εις έναν καφέ...



Πιστεύω εις Έναν Καφέ
Πατέρα, χαρμανοκράτορα, ποιητήν εγέρσεως και εγρηγόρσεως, ανοιχτών οφθαλμών τε και ώτων.
Και εις έναν Κύριον, τον ελληνικόν, τον εκ του τουρκικού γεννηθέντα προ πάντων των ντελβέδων.
Μέτριον εκ μετρίου, πολλά βαρύ γλυκόν εκ βαρέος χαρμανίου αληθινού, καβουρδισθέντα, ουχί ωμαφειθέντα, ομοούσιον του σκέτου δι ού τα πάντα εγένετο.
Τον δι' ημάς τους καφεπότας και δια την ημετέραν σωτηρίαν κατελθόντα επί των χοβολών και ψηθέντα εκ καφετζήδος αγίου και μπρικίου του ευλογημένου και καϊμακίσαντα.
Σερβιρισθέντα τε υπέρ ημών επί δίσκου μεθ' ύδατος δροσερού και παξιμαδακίου προαιρετικού και ημάς εξανθρωπίσαντα.
Τον μετωκήσαντα εξ Αιθιοπίας κατά τας γραφάς και διασκορπισθέντα εις πάσα την υφήλιον και εξαπλωθέντα και κατακυριεύσαντα τον κόσμον.
Και πάλιν ερχόμενον μετά φρέντο και γαλλικού, ευφραίνων ζώντας και νεκρούς, ου της απολαύσεως ουκ έσται τέλος.
Και εις τον εσπρέσο τον άγιον, τον Κύριον, τον αποτελεσματικόν, τον εκ της Gaggia εκπορευόμενον, το συν καπουτσίνω και μακιάτω συμπινόμενον και συνδοξαζόμενον, τον λαλήσαντα δια των καφεϊνομανών.
Εις μίαν, αγρίαν, καθολικήν και αρωματικήν καφεμανίαν.
Ομολογώ εν φλιτζάνιον εις άφεσιν υπνηλιών.
Προσδοκώ εμπλούτισιν ποικιλιών.
Και απόλαυσιν εις τους αιώνας των αιώνων. Αμήν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 17, 2013)

Άξια! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 17, 2013)

daeman και bernie, εύγε! Θαυμάζω και υποκλίνομαι!


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2013)

Πολύ θα ήθελα να παρακολουθήσω αυτό το νήμα και να συνεισφέρω, αλλά ένα πρόβλημα υγείας πριν από μερικούς μήνες με έκανε να κόψω τον καφέ μαχαίρι και να στραφώ στην ομοιοπαθητική αφού δεν γινόταν αλλιώς... Τι να πω τώρα εγώ που σήμερα πήγα και πήρα "καφέ" από ραδίκια, βρώμη και σύκα; Ε; Ε; 

Καφελλειπτικός λοιπόν!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2013)

Και εγένετο νηφοκοκκοζωμοπωλείον, λοιπόν...

[...]
—Ουχί, αλλά νηφοκοκκόζωμον είρηκα.
—Ει, ιστέ, νύφη κοκόνα για; ένα ζουμί έχει παραπάνου.
[...]

Πόσες περίεργες λέξεις μέσα σε δυο προτασούλες, από αυτές που κέντρισαν το παιδικό μου ενδιαφέρον για τα ασυνήθιστα στη γλώσσα, τα λογοπαίγνια, τις λεξιπλασίες, τους νεολογισμούς, πολύ πριν πιω τον πρώτο μου πραγματικό καφέ, σε κάποια κηδεία,μια και ο καφές ήταν απαγορευμένο πράγμα, βλαβερό, το ταίρι του τσιγάρου, ντε, για τα παιδιά στα πρώτα διψήφια χρόνια μου...


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και εγένετο νηφοκοκκοζωμοπωλείον, λοιπόν...
> 
> [...]
> —Ουχί, αλλά νηφοκοκκόζωμον είρηκα.
> ...



Πρώτος καφές για εσένα Δρ, στερνό καφευόδιο για τον εκλιπόντα...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Πολύ θα ήθελα να παρακολουθήσω αυτό το νήμα και να συνεισφέρω, αλλά ένα πρόβλημα υγείας πριν από μερικούς μήνες με έκανε να κόψω τον καφέ μαχαίρι και να στραφώ στην ομοιοπαθητική αφού δεν γινόταν αλλιώς... Τι να πω τώρα εγώ που σήμερα πήγα και πήρα "καφέ" από ραδίκια, βρώμη και σύκα; Ε; Ε;
> 
> Καφελλειπτικός λοιπόν!



Το πόσο σε νιώθω δε λέγεται. Ή μάλλον, έχει λεχθεί ήδη. 

Εμπρός, λοιπόν, κάνε την απουσία ποίημα, τον καημό μικρό διήγημα, την έλλειψη απόφθεγμα. Και, πού ξέρεις, ίσως νιώσεις καλύτερα. Or not...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 17, 2013)

Εγώ πάλι πίνω κυρίως διάφορα μαντζούνια: λουίζα, μέντα, τσάι του βουνού... λέω λοιπόν να καταθέσω εδώ μια εμπειρία μου.
Είμαι στη λαϊκή και βλέπω μια κυρούλα ηλικιωμένη, μαυροφόρα και τσεμπεροφόρα, που πουλούσε διάφορα βότανα. Το ένα μου φάνηκε σαν το γνωστό μου τσάι του βουνού (_Sideritis_ για τους ψείρες), το άλλο ήταν παρόμοιο αλλά είχε μικροδιαφορές (όπως συμβαίνει συχνά με τα διάφορα είδη "τσαγιού του βουνού").
- Καλημέρα γιαγιά, δε μου λες, αυτό τι είναι;
- Τσάι του βουνού.
- Και το άλλο δίπλα;
- Τ' άλλου του βουνού.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> - Καλημέρα γιαγιά, δε μου λες, αυτό τι είναι;
> - Τσάι του βουνού.
> - Και το άλλο δίπλα;
> - Τ' άλλου του βουνού.


Πρέπει να προσέχουμε πάντα την ορολογία. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Λοιπόν, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, μια σύντομη ανιστόρηση της προσωπικής μου σχέσης με τον καφέ.

Έμαθα να ψήνω ελληνικό στα πέντε μου, χάρη στη μερακλού γιαγιά Μαρία που με μύησε από νωρίς στα μυστικά του: πώς γίνεται ο μέτριος, πώς ο γλυκός, πώς ο βαρύς, πώς ο σκέτος για κάποιους θειούς που είχαν ζάχαρο. Πώς να μη μου σπάει το καϊμάκι -αλλά και να μη μένει άψητος ο καφές-, πώς να κάνω χοντρές φουσκάλες για τους ιδιότροπους που ήξερα ότι κατά βάθος το ζητούσαν ("γούρι, γούρι"), πώς να "μου χύνεται" τεχνηέντως από το χείλος για να αναφωνώ περιχαρής: Α! Λεφτά θα πάρεις! Πώς να σερβίρω χωρίς να μένει πολύ κενό από το χείλος του φλιτζανιού και να μη φαίνεται τσουρούτικος, αλλά και χωρίς να τον φισκάρω, για να μη φαίνεται τσαπατσούλικος. Πώς να τον βάζω με ένα ποτήρι δροσερό νερό στο δισκάκι και να τον σερβίρω με ευγένεια (τύφλα να ΄χει η γιαπωνέζικη ιεροτελεστία του τσαγιού), πώς να τακτοποιώ δίπλα του το πιατάκι με τα βουτήματα για τις κυρίες...
Η γιαγιά Μαρία ήταν αυτή που έριχνε λίγο καφέ στο πιατάκι του φλιτζανιού της και μου έδινε να τον γευτώ όταν η ηλικία μου δεν επέτρεπε ακόμα τέτοιες... καταχρήσεις. Η γιαγιά Μαρία ήταν αυτή που ανακάτευε λίγο ταχίνι στον καφέ της (εκείνη τον έλεγε πάντα τούρκικο) τις μέρες της νηστείας. Έπινε καφέ για πρωινό, μαζί με μια μικρή φέτα ψωμί και ένα επίσης μικρό κομμάτι... φέτα! Και το απόγευμα έναν δεύτερο -πάντα σε μικρό φλιτζάνι, πάντα μέτριο, πάντα με ένα ποτήρι δροσερό νερό από δίπλα. Και τσάι μόνο όταν... αρρώσταινε!

Αργότερα μού έμαθαν ότι ο καφές είναι το μόνο ρόφημα που όταν το σερβίρουμε δεν λέμε ποτέ στην υγειά σας, γιατί μια πτυχή του είναι ο καφές της παρηγοριάς. Αν και ποτέ δεν πείστηκα ολότελα γι' αυτό, ωστόσο, ομολογώ ότι με πιάνει μια μικρή δυσφορία όταν κάποια νεαρή και ευγενής σερβιτόρα μου λέει "στην υγειά σας" καθώς αφήνει μπροστά μου το φλιτζάνι.

Κάπου εκεί στα δώδεκα, ήρθα σε επαφή με το Νεσκαφέ. Έμαθα πολύ γρήγορα να τον χτυπάω στο σέικερ με ζάχαρη και γάλα... και να φτιάχνω κάτι σαν μιλκσέικ με γεύση μόκα! Ένα καλοκαίρι, λοιπόν, μια μέρα που έκανε απίστευτη ζέστη, άρχισα να φτιάχνω το ένα "μιλκσέικ" μόκα μετά το άλλο απογεμίζοντας το ποτήρι με παγάκια, ώσπου στο τέλος άρχισα να τρέμω και να χοροπηδάω χειρότερα από το σέικερ. Οβερντόουζ καφεΐνης, ήταν η διάγνωση --και έκανα τρεις μέρες να κοιμηθώ σαν άνθρωπος.
Ο _νεσκαφές _ ήταν ο σύντροφος της εφηβείας μας, η μόνιμη παραγγελιά στις καφετέριες της Πασαρέλας του Πασαλιμανιού --τότε που το χειμώνα από παντού ακουγόταν το κλικιτικλίκ του κουταλιού μέσα στο φλιτζάνι καθώς ετοιμαζόταν η παχιά κρέμα που μετά θα γινόταν ο ζεστός καφές ενώ το καλοκαίρι κατέφθαναν οι ποτηράκλες με τη φραπεδιά.

Καφές και τσιγάρο, τσιγάρο και καφές...

Πέρασαν τα χρόνια, άλλαξαν τα ήθη --αλλά ο καφές πάντα εκεί. Πάντα σύντροφοι πρωινοί, ν' ανοίξει το μάτι, να πάρει μπροστά το μυαλό. Κι απογευματινοί -να φύγει η υπνηλία, η ζαλούρα από το κόλλημα των ματιών σε μια οθόνη, η πλήξη... Σύντροφοι βραδινοί, για το ξενύχτι της μελέτης, της δουλειάς, της αναμονής. Αλλά και καφέδες χωρίς αιτία, για την απόλαυση και μόνο. Κι όταν το τσιγάρο αναχώρησε δια τας αιωνίους μονάς, ο καφές συνέχισε ακάθεκτος το θριαμβευτικό ταξίδι του. Μόνος. Κι όταν κάποτε χρειάστηκε να τον αποχωριστώ προσωρινά, η απουσία του ήταν αφόρητη.

Με τη σειρά ερωτευτήκαμε τους εσπρέσο και τους καπουτσίνο, τους λάτε και τους φρέντο, τους σκέτους ή με διάφορα αρώματα (εγώ πάλι όχι ;) Το μόνο άρωμα που μου αρέσει στον καφέ είναι... του καφέ). Λίτρα και λίτρα και_ λίτρα _καφέ. 

Χρόνια τώρα, η πρώτη φροντίς το πρωί --που έλεγε και η διαφήμιση-- να μπει μπροστά η καφετιέρα με τον "γαλλικό" -αυτόν, του φίλτρου, ντε- και μετά όλα τ' άλλα.

Όπως κάθε μάγκας που σέβεται τον εαυτό του -το ούζο πίνω ανέρωτο και τον καφέ μου σκέτο. Αν και αθεράπευτα γλυκατζού, είναι το μόνο πράγμα που θέλω να μην έχει ούτε κόκκο ζάχαρη, για να νιώθω το άρωμά του και τη γεύση του. Μόνο μια σταγόνα γάλα, που κι αυτό το βλέπω σιγά σιγά να του αδειάζει τη γωνιά. Σαν ένας Πικάσο που πέταξε από πάνω του κάθε περιττό πλουμίδι και κατέληξε στην απόλυτη αφαίρεση, για να μείνει μόνο η ουσία της ποίησής του.

Εδιτ. Αν θέλετε, διαγράψτε τη λέξη "σύντομη" που έγραψα πάνω πάνω


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 17, 2013)

Τι ωραίο, Μπέρνι!

Θα έπρεπε τώρα να κεράσω κάτι από βιενέζικα καφέ, ίσως· καλά που θυμήθηκα ότι υπάρχει ήδη κάτι σχετικό στη Λέξι: Καφέ Χάβελκα.

Α, ναι. Μαζί με τον καφέ μελάνζ, μια Sacher Torte...

(Για ποικιλίες σερβιριζόμενων καφέδων στην Αυστρία, εδώ...)


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι ωραίο, Μπέρνι!
> 
> Θα έπρεπε τώρα να κεράσω κάτι από βιενέζικα καφέ, ίσως· καλά που θυμήθηκα ότι υπάρχει ήδη κάτι σχετικό στη Λέξι: Καφέ Χάβελκα.
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστώ, καλέ μου δόκτορα!
Δεν θα έλεγα όχι για ένα kleiner Schwarzer με ένα κομμάτι Esterházy torte. :drool:

Και σιγά μη δεν είχε κάτι σχετικό η Λέξι. ;)


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 17, 2013)

Επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει ως παραπομπή σ' ετούτο το νήμα.

Και αφού δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ακόμα ο γιουτουμπάρχης, πάρτε και σάουντρακ για τον καφέ σας.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 17, 2013)

Πολύ σ' ευχαριστούμε, Κάδμιε.
Διάβασα (ξανά ;) ) τις πρώτες σελίδες απνευστί και το αποθήκευσα για τα περαιτέρω!
Να, πάρε κι εσύ ένα αντίδωρο μέχρι να εμφανιστεί ο γιουτουμπάρχης και δώσ' μας την παραγγελία σου! :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2013)

Έχω πιει από χτες τρεις μεγάλους καφέδες στην υγειά σας. Ανεβάσατε ψηλά τον πήχη, αλλά νιώθω ότι πρέπει κι εγώ να ανταποκριθώ σε ένα νήμα για αυτό το ζουμί που μου κάνει καθημερινή παρέα εδώ και μερικές/πολλές δεκαετίες. Νομίζω ότι σ' αυτές τις δεκαετίες δύο πράγματα πίνω καθημερινά: νερό και καφέ. Ίσως το ίδιο συμβαίνει και σε σας. Οπότε, ανασ*καφές* στη μνήμη.


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2013)

Αχ, οι αναφορές στις πάστες της Αυστροουγγαρίας μου ανοίγουν την όρεξη. Τι γαλλική ζαχαροπλαστική και πράσινα άλογα... 

Όσο για καφέδες, κι εμένα μου απαγόρευαν τον καφέ μικρή, αν και πού και πού αντί για γάλα με κακάο έπινα γάλα με καφέ, άλλη γεύση κι άλλο χρώμα. FFW καμιά δεκαετία και μια μέρα αποφασίζει η δασκάλα στο γαλλικό ινστιτούτο να μας πάει όλη την τάξη για καφέ. Και κατευθυνόμαστε προς παρακείμενη καφετέρια των Πατρών, στεγασμένη στον πρώτο όροφο κτιρίου γραφείων, την οποία ακουστά μόνο είχα (και μάλιστα όχι με πολύ καλά λόγια, υποψιάζομαι τώρα ότι λόγω του ότι δεν ήταν στο δρόμο ήταν τόπος ραντεβού όσων δεν ήθελαν να τους δει κανείς). Ε, και τι παραγγέλνεις στην καφετέρια; Καφέ φυσικά. Και με ρωτάει το γκαρσόνι τι καφέ θέλετε κι εγώ δεν ήξερα τι να πω*, κοιτάζω το μενού δήθεν ότι ήξερα, και παραγγέλνω έναν νες. Δεν θυμάμαι αν έκανα μέρες να κοιμηθώ ή όχι, αλλά νομίζω ο δεύτερος καφές μου ήταν πολλά πολλά χρόνια αργότερα. Και δε νομίζω ότι έχω πιει ποτέ ολόκληρο φλυτζάνι. 

* τι σου κάνουν οι διάφορες προσωπικότητες και περσόνες που υιοθετούμε ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον... Στο σχολείο ήμουνα μαζεμένο παιδί, ψιλονέρντ, δεν άνοιγα το στόμα μου, με αγνοούσαν οι συμμαθητές μου όταν δεν με ήθελαν κάτι. Στα αγγλικά ήμουνα το αντίθετο, μπλαμπλά με όλο τον κόσμο, όλοι ήξεραν το όνομά μου κλπ. Στα γαλλικά ήμουνα Μεγάλο Παιδί, γιατί έτσι μας φέρονταν και γιατί οι δασκάλες ήταν επιτροπή τόνωσης ηθικού.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> [...]
> - Καλημέρα γιαγιά, δε μου λες, αυτό τι είναι;
> - Τσάι του βουνού.
> - Και το άλλο δίπλα;
> - Τ' άλλου του βουνού.



:lol::lol::lol:

Αυτό πολύ θα 'θελα να το 'χα πει ή να το 'χα γράψει! (You will, daeman, you will!)
Με μια κουβέντα, πάρτε και τις επιστήμες σας, να και τα είδη σας, ορίστε και η ακριβολογία σας. Ένα γέλιο θα μας θάψει.
Άξια η γιαγιά, άξια και η μεταφέρουσα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2013)

...
- Υou tube it, I'll roast it slowly and go cut the sugarcane.
- Κόκαλα έχει; Καφέρ' τον, επιτέλους! 
- Αρχίζω, απ' τα έτοιμα:



daeman said:


> Καλημέρα.
> Τελείωσε ο πρώτος καφές· τώρα διαβάζω τον ντελβέ του. ;)
> 
> 
> ...




Κι επειδή ο καφές είναι hapopsis:






Κι εκείνα τα μαντέματα
που μου 'παν στον καφέ
Αχ, ήταν όλα ψέματα
και λόγια του ντελβέ
Ααά αά αά... καφέ κέρνα, βρε


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 17, 2013)

Σε νιώθω απόλυτα, Μπέρνι. Με μια διόρθωση. Για μένα ο καφές που συνόδευε όλες τις κινήσεις και εργασίες και διαδρομές μου στον χώρο των λέξεων δεν ήταν δεκανίκι για να με κρατήσει ξύπνιο. Εγώ κοιμόμουν τα βράδια και ας είχα πιει καφέ. Γι' αυτό και ήδη 3 μήνες τώρα έχω ξεχάσει την αναζωογονητική δήθεν δράση του. Και διατρανώνω πως όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι. 

Όμως... 

Ο καφές ήταν σύντροφος πιστός που μου γέμιζε τα ρουθούνια με το άρωμά του για να με ταξιδεύει και να μου βρίσκει μια πιο όμορφη λέξη από την προηγούμενη, μια καλύτερη μετάφραση, έναν καλύτερο στίχο. Ήταν το κλικ της καφετιέρας του καπουτσίνο το πρωί και το γκλιν από το παγάκι στο ποτήρι του φραπέ κι ενίοτε ο ρόγχος της καφετιέρας του φίλτρου (μόνο αυτούς έπινα). Ήταν το διάλειμμα με τους φίλους, το διάλειμμα στο σπίτι από τη δουλειά, η παρέα πάνω στο γραφείο. :clap:

Και τώρα μόνο οι όμορφες και ειδικά αγορασμένες κούπες μου μαρτυρούν πως εκεί που άλλοτε δέσποζε τρανός ο Καφετής Άρχοντας, τώρα φυτρώνουν άγρια ραδίκια και απολειφάδια ζωοτροφών. Κι εκείνος; Εκείνος τώρα βλέπει τα ραδίκια ανάποδα! :lol:


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2013)

Άζι, υπάρχει κι ο ντεκαφεϊνές, αν το πρόβλημα είναι η καφεΐνη.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, στη Ν. Αφρική δοκίμασα αυτό εδώ. Για να μην σε προκαταλάβω σε περίπτωση που το συναντήσεις ποτέ, δε λέω τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άζι, υπάρχει κι ο ντεκαφεϊνές, αν το πρόβλημα είναι η καφεΐνη.



Ο ντεκαφεΪνέ περιέχει καφεΐνη, σε ποσότητα σαφώς μικρότερη αλλά πολύ υπαρκτή (1/10 μέχρι 1/5 του κανονικού). Αυτό είναι αρκετό για να θεωρηθεί φάρμακο από την ομοιοπαθητική. Εξάλλου υπάρχουν κι άλλες ουσίες στον καφέ που η ομοιοπαθητική θεωρεί φαρμακευτικές = κακές.


----------



## Earion (Jan 18, 2013)

Ας θυμηθούμε λίγο Νίκο Παπάζογλου. Σας αφιερώνω το _Καλημέρα_, γνωστότερο ως _Μόλις ξυπνήσω το πρωί_, από τον πρώτο στίχο του.






*Καλημέρα *(1986)

Στίχοι: Τάκης Σιμώτας
Μουσική: Νίκος Παπάζογλου
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Νίκος Παπάζογλου

Μόλις ξυπνήσω το πρωί
τα βλέπω όλα μαύρα,
θέλω μια κούπα με καφέ
και τέσσερα τσιγάρα

Τι νόημα έχουν όλα αυτά;
Τι τρέχω να προλάβω;
Πέρασε η μισή ζωή
δίχως να καταλάβω.

Τασάκι κι αποτσίγαρα,
φλιτζάνι κατακάθι,
όλα μαζί στον τενεκέ
κι απάνω το καπάκι.

Μα φτάνω στην εξώπορτα,
κοιτάζω τον καθρέφτη
κι αντί να ρίξω μια μπουνιά,
χαμογελώ στον ψεύτη.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 18, 2013)

Ψάχνω από χθες να σας βρω τη σκηνή με τον Παπαγιαννόπουλο στην ταινία Για ποιον Χτυπά η Κουδούνα, όπου κλεισμένος στο καλυβάκι του κήπου, δήθεν πεθαμένος για να μην τον συλλάβουν για χρέη, φωνάζει συνεχώς: "Ρε γυναίκααααα, τι θα γίνει μ' αυτόν τον καφέεεε;" 

Είτε βρίσκω όμως όλη την ταινία και δεν ξέρω πώς να σημαδέψω το συγκεκριμένο σημείο είτε δεν βρίσκω τη σκηνή μόνη της...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Εγώ κοιμόμουν τα βράδια και ας είχα πιει καφέ. Γι' αυτό και ήδη 3 μήνες τώρα έχω ξεχάσει την αναζωογονητική δήθεν δράση του. Και διατρανώνω πως όλα στο μυαλό μας είναι.


E, όχι και "στο μυαλό μας" η αϋπνία που προκαλείται σε μερικούς ανθρώπους από την κατανάλωση καφεΐνης. Μόνο στα γονίδιά μας. Ως προς την καφεΐνη, γονιδιακά, οι άνθρωποι χωρίζονται σε δύο κατηγορίες: Σ' αυτούς που ο οργανισμός τους μεταβολίζει ακαριαία την καφεΐνη, με αποτέλεσμα να μπορούν να πιουν καφέ και να πέσουν σε μισή ώρα για ύπνο, και σ' αυτούς που ο μεταβολισμός της καφεΐνης μπορεί να κρατήσει πολλές ώρες, με αποτέλεσμα να πίνουν έναν καφέ στις 6 το απόγευμα και το μάτι τους να είναι γαρίδα στη μία τη νύχτα. Στους δεύτερους ανήκω εγώ. Ήξερα από το πρώτο νεσκαφέ που ήπια στη ζωή μου, γύρω στην εφηβεία, ότι ένας καφές μπορεί να με κρατήσει ξύπνια όλη τη νύχτα. Όταν μου έλεγε κάποιος, "Ιδέα σου είναι, αφού εγώ μπορώ να πίνω καφέ και να πέφτω αμέσως για ύπνο", ήξερα ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια. Μου έχει συμβεί ακόμα και να μου πουν ψέματα σε καφετέρια ότι ο καφές που μου σερβίρισαν είναι ντεκαφεϊνέ, τους πίστεψα, τον ήπια, και κατάλαβα ότι δεν ήταν ντεκαφεϊνέ στις 2 τη νύχτα, όταν προσπαθούσα να κοιμηθώ και τα μάτια μου ήταν ορθάνοιχτα παρά την κούρασή μου.

Ξέρουμε τώρα ότι και για τη νικοτίνη ισχύει ένας παρόμοιος διαχωρισμός: Η μεγάλη πλειονότητα των ανθρώπων εθίζεται στη νικοτίνη και έχει μεγάλη δυσκολία να την κόψει. Ένα μικρό ποσοστό, γύρω στο 7% νομίζω, προστατεύεται γονιδιακά από αυτόν τον εθισμό. Είναι οι ερασιτέχνες καπνιστές, που μπορούν να καπνίσουν ή να μην καπνίσουν, το ίδιο τους κάνει, και μπορούν να το κόψουν ανά πάσα στιγμή χωρίς κανένα στερητικό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μου έχει συμβεί ακόμα και να μου πουν ψέματα σε καφετέρια ότι ο καφές που μου σερβίρισαν είναι ντεκαφεϊνέ, τους πίστεψα, τον ήπια, και κατάλαβα ότι δεν ήταν ντεκαφεϊνέ στις 2 τη νύχτα, όταν προσπαθούσα να κοιμηθώ και τα μάτια μου ήταν ορθάνοιχτα παρά την κούρασή μου.



Μπορεί να ήταν ντεκαφεϊνέ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 18, 2013)

Εντάξει, party spoiler, Alex, έχεις δίκιο. Η επιστήμη το αποδεικνύει... My bad... :) :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 18, 2013)

> Μπορεί να ήταν ντεκαφεϊνέ.


Ξέρω τι επίδραση έχει στον οργανισμό μου ο ντεκαφεϊνέ και τι ο καφεϊνούχος, πίστεψέ με. Είχα κι άλλο στοιχείο για να συμπεράνω ότι μου είπαν ψέματα: Η σερβιτόρα, όταν της ζήτησα ντεκαφεϊνέ, μου είπε ότι δεν ξέρει αν έχουν και θα πάει μέσα να ρωτήσει. Ήταν πριν από πολλά χρόνια, τότε που στα ελληνικά μαγαζιά ήταν άγνωστο είδος ο ντεκαφεϊνέ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2013)

Ο ντεκαφεϊνέ έχει και άλλη γεύση, εξάλλου. Άσε που αν θέλεις να ανοίξει το μάτι σου, δεν κάνει τίποτα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> (εκείνη τον έλεγε πάντα τούρκικο)


Κι εγώ η ευλογημένη, ακόμη τούρκικο τον λέω, δεν πάει η γλώσσα μου να τον πω αλλιώς*. Όπως δεν μπορώ ακόμη να αποβάλλω την υποτακτική με το ήτα, όπως γράφω ακόμη πολυτονικό όταν γράφω με το χέρι. 
Αλλά όλα αυτά τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν αρχίσει και ατονούν - κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά: τις υποτακτικές τις γράφω πότε έτσι πότε αλλιώς, τα μονοσύλλαβα τείνω να τα αφήνω άτονα και δεν είμαι πια τόσο σίγουρη πού ήθελε δασεία ή περισπωμένη.
Όσο για τον καφέ, το πρόβλημα προκύπτει όταν θέλω να παραγγείλω έξω.

- Τον τούρκικο πώς τον φτιάχνετε, στη μηχανή ή στο γκαζάκι;
- [παγωμένη σιωπή] Τον ελληνικό θέλετε να πείτε.
- Πείτε τον όπως θέλετε, φτάνει να τον φτιάχνετε στο γκαζάκι.

- Καλημέρα. Έναν τούρκικο βαρύ γλυκό.
- [διαπεραστικό βλέμμα] Μήπως εννοείτε ελληνικό;
- Απ' αυτόν, βαρύ γλυκό.

- Τούρκικο καφέ έχετε;
- [αμήχανη παύση] Ελληνικό έχουμε.
- Ελληνικό, τούρκικο, αραβικό, βυζαντινό, όλοι ίδιοι είναι. Έναν τέτοιον.

- Έναν καφέ ελληνοτουρκικό.
- Α χα χα, καλό! θα το βάλω και στον κατάλογο.

Αυτή η τελευταία ατάκα με έχει σώσει. Ακόμη και οι πολύ πατριώτες, το πολύ πολύ να πουν "έναν ελληνικό δηλαδή", αλλά τον καφέ θα τον φέρουν χωρίς να χρειαστεί να κάνω δήλωση φρονημάτων. 

*Τι ελληνικό, μωρέ, έπινε καφέ κι Περικλής με την Ασπασία και μου θέτε και ελληνικό καφέ;


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2013)

Έχω ακούσει τόσες πολλές φορές να λένε ότι άμα ήξερες πώς κάνουν τον καφέ ντεκαφεϊνέ δεν θα τον έπινες και κοιτάζοντας στο γκουγκλ τις μεθόδους δεν βλέπω τίποτα αηδιαστικό ή αναπάντεχο. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί τόση φοβία για τον ντεκαφεϊνέ;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Τι ελληνικό, μωρέ, έπινε καφέ κι Περικλής με την Ασπασία και μου θέτε και ελληνικό καφέ;


Έτσι, έτσι. 
Η πλάκα είναι πως οι Τούρκοι, όπως και οι Άραβες, πίνουν πιο πολύ τσάι .
Πάντως στην Τύνιδα, πριν από χρόνια, σε έναν πολύ ωραίο καφενέ μέσα στο σουκ, δοκίμασα αραβικό/τούρκικο/ελληνικό καφέ αρωματισμένο με κάρδαμο και άλλον αρωματισμένο διακριτικά με πορτοκάλι και ήταν μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εμπειρία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2013)

Ελληνικός καφές υπάρχει.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ελληνικός καφές υπάρχει.



Και ελληνική σοκολάτα υπάρχει, όπως και ελβετική, αλλά δεν έχω δει κανένα κακαόδεντρο να φύεται στους κάμπους της Θεσσαλίας ή στις πλαγιές των Άλπεων.;):twit:


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Κι εγώ τούρκικο τον λέω και τούρκικο ζητάω, αλλά φαίνεται πως, όταν τον ζητάω, γυαλίζει τόσο το μάτι μου που σπάνια θα μου συστήσουν πώς να τον λέω. Βέβαια, οι τουριστικοί οδηγοί πάντα γράφουν κάτι σαν «Hot Greek coffee is served strong and in small cups (never ask for a Turkish coffee!)».


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2013)

Αυτό που μ' αρέσει σ' αυτό το φόρουμ είναι ότι όλα τα έχουμε ξαναπεί :twit: (μα ποιοι είμαστε, τέλος πάντων; Οι ΑΗΠ; )


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Και ελληνική σοκολάτα υπάρχει


Οι Έλληνες χωρίζονται στους πατριώτες που τρώμε ΙΟΝ, και στους τζιτζιφιόγκους που τρώνε Lacta. Άντε μην κάνω κάνα δημοψήφισμα, να ξεχωρίσει η ήρα από το στάρι!

(Να διευκρινίσω ότι ξέρω πως είναι και οι δύο ελληνικές - όμως η Λάκτα είναι πιο γλυκιά. Ξενέρωτα πράματα. Άσε που στην ΙΟΝ προσλαμβάνουν μόνο Έλληνες! ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2013)

Χμμμ, για την «ελληνική» Λάκτα θα το ξανασκεφτόμουν, πια...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Ξέρω τι επίδραση έχει στον οργανισμό μου ο ντεκαφεϊνέ και τι ο καφεϊνούχος, πίστεψέ με. Είχα κι άλλο στοιχείο για να συμπεράνω ότι μου είπαν ψέματα: Η σερβιτόρα, όταν της ζήτησα ντεκαφεϊνέ, μου είπε ότι δεν ξέρει αν έχουν και θα πάει μέσα να ρωτήσει. Ήταν πριν από πολλά χρόνια, τότε που στα ελληνικά μαγαζιά ήταν άγνωστο είδος ο ντεκαφεϊνέ.



Α, οκ. Μου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι δεν είχες ξαναπιεί ντεκαφεϊνέ. Προφανώς διαβάζω πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν... αν δεν έχω πιει καφέ.:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, για την «ελληνική» Λάκτα θα το ξανασκεφτόμουν, πια...


Στα λόγια μου έρχεσαι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Έχω ακούσει τόσες πολλές φορές να λένε ότι άμα ήξερες πώς κάνουν τον καφέ ντεκαφεϊνέ δεν θα τον έπινες και κοιτάζοντας στο γκουγκλ τις μεθόδους δεν βλέπω τίποτα αηδιαστικό ή αναπάντεχο. Ξέρει κανείς γιατί τόση φοβία για τον ντεκαφεϊνέ;



Γενικά με τους καφέδες παίζουν πολλές ιστορίες φρίκης, ενώ στην ουσία είναι όχι μόνο πολύ πιο αθώος απ' όσο νομίζουν οι περισσότεροι αλλά έχει χίλιες και μία ευεργετικές ιδιότητες που πολύς κόσμος αγνοεί. Ιστορίες φρίκης παίζουν και με την παρασκευή του νεσκαφέ της Νεστλέ και για το πώς γίνεται να βγάζει αφρό, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα η επεξεργασία του γίνεται με 100% φυσικές μεθόδους και χωρίς χημικά πρόσθετα.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2013)

Σχετικά με τις ονομασίες του καφέ (μέχρι και βοσνιακό βρήκα στο νήμα που μας παρέπεμψε η Παλ) θυμήθηκα έναν καθηγητή μου στη Σχολή, καλή του ώρα, που μας είχε καλέσει κάποτε στο σπίτι του. Μεταξύ άλλων μας έψησε βυζαντινό, όπως τον έλεγε, καφέ. Η διαφορά από τον τούρκικο/ελληνικό ήταν ότι καβούρδισε πρώτα (τον ήδη καβουρδισμένο, ε; ) καφέ μόνο του στο μπρίκι και μετά πρόσθεσε νερό και ζάχαρη. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ότι ο καφές δεν είχε καθόλου καϊμάκι, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν υπήρχε διαφορά στη γεύση. Πάντως δεν είναι δύσκολο να το δοκιμάσει κανείς για να δει.

Αλήθεια, θυμόσαστε ποιος ήταν ο αυτουργός του σλόγκαν *εμείς τον λέμε ελληνικό* που άλλαξε ανεπιστρεπτί τα ήθη; Εγώ θυμάμαι μόνο έναν μουστακαλή να λέει, _Μπράβο, αυτόζ είναι καφέεζ!_


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2013)

Ο _αυτός είναι καφές_ ήταν η διαφήμιση του καφέ Μπράβο. 
Διαφήμιση ήταν φαντάζομαι και το _Παπαγάλε, θες καφέ;_ που μου έλεγε ο πατέρας μου, αλλά δεν τη θυμάμαι 
Ξενέρωτα πράγματα, καφές στο σακουλάκι αεροστεγώς κλπ, καμία σχέση με τον καφέ που σου αλέθει το καφεκοπτείο κατά παραγγελία. 
Το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς μας ήταν απέναντι από το νηπιαγωγείο μου. Και είναι ακόμα, μόνο που εγώ δεν είμαι εκεί να απολαμβάνω τη μυρωδιά όποτε καβουρδίζει καφέ. Νομίζω άλλωστε ότι δεν έχει πλέον την παλιά και τεράστια μηχανή αλλά κάτι μοντέρνα πράματα στο βάθος. Και, ω, καιροί, ω, ήθη, τώρα πουλάει και βότανα για αφεψήματα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Μεταξύ άλλων μας έψησε βυζαντινό, όπως τον έλεγε, καφέ. Η διαφορά από τον τούρκικο/ελληνικό ήταν ότι καβούρδισε πρώτα (τον ήδη καβουρδισμένο, ε; ) καφέ μόνο του στο μπρίκι και μετά πρόσθεσε νερό και ζάχαρη.





drsiebenmal said:


> Μόλις έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για το Μόσταρ, στη Βοσνία. Εκεί, ένας νεαρός εξηγούσε πως η διαφορά του βοσνιακού (!) καφέ από τον τούρκικο είναι ότι στον τούρκικο νερό και καφές βράζουν μαζί στο μπρίκι, ενώ στον βοσνιακό πρώτα μπαίνει ο καφές και μετά από πάνω το νερό... :)


:cheek:





SBE said:


> [...]καμία σχέση με τον καφέ που σου αλέθει το καφεκοπτέιο κατά παραγγελία.


Ο οποίος προσφέρεται για μανιώδες σνιφάρισμα!


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2013)

Και μια που είπαμε για σοκολάτες (ναι, θέλω κι εγώ αυτονομημένο νήμα σοκολάτα- πλάκα), όχι ό,τι κι ότι σοκολάτες. Δύο τρώει ο κόσμος: Ίον αμυγδάλου και Υγείας Παυλίδου. Και για μεγάλες κραιπάλες καμιά Σεράνο. Με τη Λάκτα θυμάμαι έντονη διαφημιστική εκστρατεία τους τη δεκαετία του '70. Λάκτα σκέτη, Λάκτα με φουντούκι, Λάκτα με αμύγδαλο. Αυτές ήταν όλες οι επιλογές. Και ναι, παραήταν γλυκιά και τότε αλλά σάμερα έχει απογειωθεί, Και από ζάχαρη και από γέμιση. Δεν τρώγεται με τίποτα. 
Βεβαίως ούτε η Τομπλερόν σήμερα δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την τεράστια Τομπλερόν που μου είχαν φέρει οι γείτονές μας που είχαν πάει Ελβετία και που την έτρωγα λίγη- λίγη για να μην τελειώσει. 
Και βεβαίως πλέον όλοι μας έχουμε γίνει γευσιγνώστες της σοκολάτας και ξέρουμε από Βελγικές, από γκουρμεδιάρικες, από γεμιστές, από βιοκαλλιέργειας κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

Μμμμ... Παυλίδη με φράουλα και μπανάνα. Η Ίον είναι κλασική. Η Λάκτα ποτέ δεν μ' άρεσε, την ένιωθα πολύ χημική.


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2013)

Palavra said:


> :cheek:
> Ο οποίος προσφέρεται για μανιώδες σνιφάρισμα!



Ακριβώς. 
Αλλά νομίζω τη δεκαετία του '70 η τυποποίηση ήταν αυτό το κάτι, το φανταχτερό, που είχαν όλα τα τρόφιμά μας και τα καμαρώναμε. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, με αφορμή το πιο πάνω ότι η Ίον προσλαμβάνει Έλληνες. στο πρώτο μου και μέχρι στιγμής τελευταίο ταξίδι στην Κύπρο μας εξήγησαν οι ντόπιοι φίλοι μας ότι υπάρχουν δύο μεγάλες επιχειρήσεις τροφίμων, το Ελληνικό Καφεκοπτείο και η εταιρία Χαραλάμπους. Κι ότι η μία ήταν αριστερής ιδιοκτησίας και η άλλη δεξιάς. και ότι όλοι οι υπάλληλοι των εταιριών αυτών προσλαμβάνονταν με βάση τα πολιτικά τους φρονήματα. Και ότι θα αντιλαμβανόμασταν τα πολιτικά φρονήματα των θαμώνων του κάθε καφενείου αν παρατηρούσαμε τι μάρκα καφέ σερβίρουν. Εμείς είχαμε μείνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα. Και κάποιος έκανε τελικά την ερώτηση: Κι αν σερβίρουν Ιλί _ιλί λαμά σαβαχθανί_; 

(δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να το εφαρμόσω, αλλά ήθελα μια φορά να πάω σε ένα τέτοιο καφενείο και να τους ρωτήσω κάτι αντίθετο με το τι δήλωνε ο καφές που πουλάγανε, για να δω αν όντως θα με πέταγαν έξω, όπως ισχυρίζονταν οι Κύπριοι φίλοι μας)

ΥΓ Στο Λονδίνο βρίσκεις κυρίως Χαραλάμπους.


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μμμμ... Παυλίδη με φράουλα και μπανάνα. Η Ίον είναι κλασική. Η Λάκτα ποτέ δεν μ' άρεσε, την ένιωθα πολύ χημική.



Ο Παυλίδης έβγαζε τις γεμιστές με ποτό; Πολύ μου άρεσε αυτή με το λικέρ κεράσι, όχι πως δεν έπινα έτρωγα κι αυτή με το ουίσκι. Μόνο που συνήθως ήταν ζαχαρωμένη κι έκανε κρίτσι-κρίτσι. Αθάνατη Ελλάδα με τα ωραία σου και τα μπεκρόπαιδά σου. Στην Αγγλία θα με έκλειναν φυλακή άμα έδινα στο βαφτιστήρι μου σοκολάτα με λικέρ.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς μας ήταν απέναντι από το νηπιαγωγείο μου. Και είναι ακόμα, μόνο που εγώ δεν είμαι εκεί να απολαμβάνω τη μυρωδιά όποτε καβουρδίζει καφέ. Νομίζω άλλωστε ότι δεν έχει πλέον την παλιά και τεράστια μηχανή αλλά κάτι μοντέρνα πράματα στο βάθος. Και, ω, καιροί, ω, ήθη, τώρα πουλάει και βότανα για αφεψήματα.



Το -ας πούμε- καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς μου, μέχρι μια εποχή, ήταν ακριβώς κάτω από το δωμάτιό μου!
Τι καφεκοπτείο, δηλαδή, ένα μαγαζάκι τοσοδά, δύο επί τρία (κυριολεκτικά) αφού στην πραγματικότητα ήταν ο διάδρομος της πίσω αυλής του αποκατινού προσφυγικού σπιτιού, που από την πίσω μεριά είχε κλειστεί με ένα τοιχάκι μονότουβλο κι από μπροστά η φάτσα του ήταν μια στενή πορτούλα και άλλη τόση τζαμαρία-βιτρίνα, ξύλινη στο κάτω μέρος, τζαμένια στο πάνω.
Η πόρτα, λοιπόν, αντιστοιχούσε στον χώρο του μαγαζιού όπου περίμενε ο πελάτης. Κι αν στεκόσουν μπροστά στον πάγκο, ο άλλος έπρεπε να σταθεί δίπλα σου, γιατί σχεδόν δεν χωρούσε να περάσει από πίσω...
Από την άλλη μεριά του πάγκου στεκόταν ο μαγαζάτορας, ο αγαπημένος κυρ-Μιχάλης, που δυο τρεις φορές τη βδομάδα με ξυπνούσε με το χχχχσσατ -χχχχσατ -χχχχσατ του ηλιόσπορου που λιχνιζόταν στο, πελώριο για τα παιδικά μου μάτια, κόσκινο πριν καταλήξει στο κουτί του με το λοξό γυάλινο καπάκι· γιατί μπορεί να αγόραζε με φύρα ο κυρ-Μιχάλης, αλλά δεν καταδεχόταν να πουλήσει με φύρα στους πελάτες του. Μόνο εκλεκτό ηλιόσπορο, αλατισμένο και ανάλατο, φρέσκο και τραγανό, αποθηκευμένο σε λιγοστές ποσότητες δίπλα στα άλλα κουτιά, αυτά με τον πασατέμπο, το μαλακό και το σκληρό στραγάλι, τη σταφίδα, την καρυδόψιχα και την αμυγδαλόψιχα για τα γλυκά μας, τις κόκκινες και πράσινες μέντες -σαν μικρές ζαχαρωμένες καμπανούλες- τις καραμέλες γάλακτος, και τις άλλες, τις "καλές", τις τυλιγμένες στο ψιλόχαρτο: τις τσάρλεστον. 
Δίπλα στην πόρτα, αριστερά όπως έμπαινες, κρεμασμένα "χαρτάκια" με πιπέρι και μαστίχα, στο φαρδύ συρτάρι κάτω από τον πάγκο μαύροι και καφέ φιλέδες για τα μαλλιά, τσιμπιδάκια και φουρκέτες και χτένες και πίσω, πάνω από τα κουτιά με τα γυάλινα λοξά καπάκια, τα ράφια με τις πεντέξι κολινός, τα πεντέξι ομόρ, τα πεντέξι πάλμολιβ. Και σε μια διακριτική καβάντζα κάτω από τον πάγκο, τα χαρτιά υγείας -μονά, τυλιγμένα σε χάρτινο περιτύλιγμα.
Σ' εκείνο εκεί το μαγαζάκι των θαυμάτων με έστελνε η γιαγιά Μαρία να αγοράσω εκατό δράμια καφέ· με έντεκα δραχμές, αν δεν απατά η μνήμη.
Και ο κυρ-Μιχάλης έπαιρνε με τη σεσουλίτσα του από το κουτί με το λοξό γυάλινο καπάκι τον φρεσκοκαβουρδισμένο καφέ που μοσχομύριζε, τον έβαζε σε ένα σακουλάκι από λεπτό χαρτί σαν ημιδιάφανη λαδόκολλα, τον ζύγιζε στη μπρούτζινη ζυγαριά του με τα ζύγια που με μάγευαν, πρόσθετε ή αφαιρούσε -ανάλογα- μια ελάχιστη ποσότητα (αφού το ακονισμένο μάτι του τον είχε ζυγίσει από τα πριν) κι έπειτα χτυπούσε απαλά το σακουλάκι πάνω στον πάγκο για να κατακάτσει ο καφές. Ύστερα, δίπλωνε πρώτα τις δύο άκρες του σακουλιού προς τα μέσα, έπειτα άλλη μια φορά το οδοντωτό χείλος που περίσσευε και άλλη μία όλο μαζί, το πίεζε καλά καλά, έτσι που να τσακίσει το χαρτί και να μην ανοίγει, και στο τέλος ξάπλωνε το σακουλάκι στοργικά με το πλευρό πάνω στον πάγκο και το περνούσε πάνω-κάτω με την κόψη της παλάμης του για να το κάνει πλακέ. Κι όταν επιτέλους έμενε ευχαριστημένος με το έργο των χειρών του, σου παρέδιδε χαμογελαστός το σακουλάκι και έπαιρνε το δίκαιον όφλημα.
Κι εγώ, περιχαρής, γυρνούσα τα πέντε μέτρα που με χώριζαν από τα σκαλοπάτια και την εξώπορτα του πατρικού με τη μύτη κολλημένη στο ημιδιάφανο σακουλάκι που ευώδιαζε για να το παραδώσω στη γιαγιά Μαρία.
Ναι, όπως έλεγε ο Καζαντζάκης (στον Καπετάν Μιχάλη; Στην Αναφορά στον Γκρέκο; Δε θυμάμαι πια...) ότι η παιδική του ηλικία μύριζε γαζία, τα δικά μου πρώτα χρόνια μύριζαν καφέ. Ελληνικό. :)

Ουπς! Πάλι το ύφανα το σεντονάκι.
Δεν πειράζει. Για τον κυρ-Μιχάλη, ρε γαμώτο! Επειδή ήταν μεγάλη παράλειψη πριν...


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2013)

Ναι, ναι, προσυπογράφω!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Διαφήμιση ήταν φαντάζομαι και το _Παπαγάλε, θες καφέ;_ που μου έλεγε ο πατέρας μου


Εμένα η μαμά μου έλεγε "Παπαγάλε, θες καφέ; - Ναι, ναι, ναι! - Παπαγάλε, θες μαϊντανό; - Τον κακό σου τον καιρό!" Πάντα είχα την εντύπωση πως ήταν κάτι σαν nursery rhyme.



Hellegennes said:


> Μμμμ... Παυλίδη με φράουλα και μπανάνα.


Λες εκείνες τις υπέρλεπτες, με πιο χοντρό το περίγραμμα κι ένα σταυρό που τις χώριζε στα τέσσερα, και ήταν γεμιστές και με φιστίκι; Μεγάλες αγάπες! Εκείνες δεν είχαν και τα χαρτάκια με φιγούρες του Μίκυ Μάους;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 18, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Λες εκείνες τις υπέρλεπτες, με πιο χοντρό το περίγραμμα κι ένα σταυρό που τις χώριζε στα τέσσερα, και ήταν γεμιστές και με φιστίκι; Μεγάλες αγάπες! Εκείνες δεν είχαν και τα χαρτάκια με φιγούρες του Μίκυ Μάους;



Ναι, αν και μετά άρχισε να τις βγάζει και σε άλλες συσκευασίες.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 18, 2013)

Το βλέπω εγώ το πράγμα... να αυτονομείται προς σοκολάτα μεριά. Καλέ, πώς πολλαπλασιάζονται έτσι τα νήματα σαν τις αμοιβάδες;:laugh:


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Καλέ, πώς πολλαπλασιάζονται έτσι τα νήματα σαν τις αμοιβάδες; :laugh:








*— Θέλουμε δικό μας νήμα, 
θέλουμε δικό μας νήμα!*​


----------



## SBE (Jan 18, 2013)

Ε, ας φτιάξουμε και νήμα της αμοιβάδας. Πειράζει;


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2013)

Earion said:


> Ας θυμηθούμε λίγο Νίκο Παπάζογλου. Σας αφιερώνω το _Καλημέρα_, γνωστότερο ως _Μόλις ξυπνήσω το πρωί_, από τον πρώτο στίχο του...



Παρόν στο «παρών» («μετά τον τρίτο καφέ» έγραφα πριν την αναβάθμιση του φόρουμ), κι ευχαριστώ τον νεαρόν Εάριον!


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 19, 2013)

Αυτό πήγαινε για το _Πρωινό ξύπνημα_, αλλά είπα να το βάλω εδώ: 
Coffee & Red Bull


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Έμαθα να ψήνω ελληνικό στα πέντε μου, χάρη στη μερακλού γιαγιά Μαρία που με μύησε από νωρίς στα μυστικά του: πώς γίνεται ο μέτριος, πώς ο γλυκός, πώς ο βαρύς, πώς ο σκέτος για κάποιους θειούς που είχαν ζάχαρο....
> Η γιαγιά Μαρία ήταν αυτή που ...



*Sweet Maria's Coffee Glossary*, starts with Abyssinia. :-\



nickel said:


> Μια και αναφέραμε τον Σιρανό, αποφάσισα να ανεβάσω εδώ μερικές διαφορετικές εκδοχές του διάσημου μονολόγου για τη μύτη του ...
> Και βέβαια ο εκπληκτικός Στιβ Μάρτιν από τη _Ρωξάνη_:
> ...
> Aromatic: “It must be wonderful to wake up in the morning and smell the coffee… in Brazil.”
> ...





nickel said:


> *Μερφοειδείς νόμοι:*
> 
> ...
> Law of Coffee: As soon as you sit down to a cup of hot coffee, you boss will ask you to do something which will last until the coffee is cold.
> ...



"I'll go see to the *cona*, then."


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ε, ας φτιάξουμε και νήμα της αμοιβάδας. Πειράζει;



Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ήδη νήμα που μιλάμε για πολιτικούς.


----------



## SBE (Jan 19, 2013)

Εξαιρούνται όμως τα άλλα πρωτόζωα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2013)

*Τσάι ή καφές; Τσάι από... καφέ*

*Νέο ρόφημα ιδιαίτερα ευεργετικό για τον οργανισμό*






Τσάι από τα φύλλα του καφεόδεντρου το οποίο είναι και ιδιαίτερα ωφέλιμο για τη υγεία

ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟ -- Ειδικοί από τη Βρετανία και τη Γαλλία υποστηρίζουν ότι έδωσαν λύση στο δίλημμα «καφές ή τσάι». Δημιούργησαν ένα ρόφημα που συνδυάζει και τα δύο. Πρόκειται για ένα τσάι που παρασκευάζεται από φύλλα καφεόδεντρου. Οι αναλύσεις που έγιναν σε αυτό το νέο είδος ροφήματος δείχνουν ότι περιέχει συστατικά ιδιαίτερα ωφέλιμα για τον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό.

*Υγιεινό τσαγοκαφεδάκι*

Στη δημιουργία του νέου ροφήματος συμμετείχαν ειδικοί των Βασιλικών Βοτανικών Κήπων Kew στο Λονδίνο, σε συνεργασία με γάλλους ερευνητές από την Κοινή Ερευνητική Μονάδα για την Ανάπτυξη, Ποικιλία και Προσαρμογή Γεωργικών Καλλιεργειών του Μονπελιέ.

Δημιούργησαν ένα τσάι από τα φύλλα και όχι τους κόκκους του καφεόδεντρου από τους οποίους δημιουργείται ο καφές. Έτσι το ρόφημα περιέχει λιγότερη καφεΐνη και η γεύση του είναι ήπια, όχι τόσο πικρή όσο του τσαγιού ούτε τόσο δυνατή όσο του καφέ. Βέβαια στόχος της ομάδας των ειδικών δεν ήταν η δημιουργία ενός ροφήματος με διαφορετική γεύση από τον καφέ και το τσάι αλλά ενός ροφήματος ωφέλιμου για την υγεία του ανθρώπου.

*Οι ωφέλειες*

Η ομάδα των ειδικών διαπίστωσε ότι τα φύλλα του καφεόδεντρου (Coffea) περιέχουν υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις αντιοξειδωτικών ουσιών, οι οποίες έχει φανεί σε διάφορες έρευνες ότι μειώνουν τον κίνδυνο εμφάνισης καρδιοπαθειών και διαβήτη. Διαθέτουν επίσης υψηλές συγκεντρώσεις μιας χημικής ουσίας που υπάρχει επίσης στα μάνγκο και η οποία έχει διαπιστωθεί ότι καταπολεμά τις φλεγμονές.

Κάποιες φυλές στην Αιθιοπία και στο Νότιο Σουδάν έφτιαχναν ένα ρόφημα από τα φύλλα του καφεόδεντρου, και μάλιστα κάποιοι έμποροι προσπάθησαν να το εξαγάγουν στη Βρετανία τον 19ο αιώνα, προμοτάροντάς το μάλιστα ως το «νέο τσάι», αλλά τελικά η προσπάθεια τους απέτυχε.

ΒΗΜΑ Science 14/01/2013


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2013)

Διαφήμιση σε περιοδικό του 1964. Τότε που τα ξένα προϊόντα γράφονταν με ελληνικά γράμματα (ΝΕΣΚΑΦΕ).

Προσοχή! Το ΝΕΣΚΑΦΕ δεν είναι γενική ονομασία προϊόντος αλλά σήμα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 23, 2013)

Και βλέπω ότι είναι γένους ουδέτερου, κι όχι ο νεσκαφές, του νεσκαφέ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2013)

SBE said:


> Και βλέπω ότι είναι γένους ουδέτερου, κι όχι ο νεσκαφές, του νεσκαφέ.



Δεν είχε ακόμα ελληνοποιηθεί, βλέπεις. Στον σχηματισμό αρσενικού πρέπει να έπαιξαν ρόλο τόσο το ότι είναι καφές (αρσενικό)* όσο και ότι έχει τον καφέ για β΄ συνθετικό.


* όπως έγινε και με άλλους καφέδες, π.χ. ο Γιάκομπς, ο φραπέ(ς), ο φρίο, ο εσπρέσο (είδος), καπουτσίνο (είδος), κτλ. Ο Λουμίδης και ο Ουζούνογλου δεν μετράνε, γιατί είναι ήδη αρσενικά ονόματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2013)

(Και ο Γιάκομπς, αρσενικό όνομα είναι).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Και ο Γιάκομπς, αρσενικό όνομα είναι).




Να πάρει... κάτσε να δικαιολογηθώ... χμ... α, ναι, είναι ξένο όνομα και δεν μετράει. Ούτε εμένα πείθω.:blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Να πάρει... κάτσε να δικαιολογηθώ... χμ... α, ναι, είναι ξένο όνομα και δεν μετράει. Ούτε εμένα πείθω.:blush:


Η μαμά του, όμως;


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Καλή βδομάδα. Μου έστειλε φίλος το παρακάτω αγγλικό λογοπαίγνιο στο _procrastinating_, αυτό που θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάθε τσαγκαροδευτέρα. Πώς θα το πούμε ελληνικά; αναρωτήθηκα. Μα _καφυστέρηση_, φυσικά! αποκρίθηκε. Οπότε λέω να ρίξουμε εδώ τους ορισμούς μας για τις ευφάνταστες λεξιπλασίες που θα φτιάξετε (αφού θα πιείτε τον καφέ σας):

*καφεπείγον* η επιτακτική ανάγκη να κατεβάσεις έναν γερό καφέ πριν μπορέσεις να αναλάβεις οποιαδήποτε άλλη δραστηριότητα
*καφήλωση* η πλήρης ακινητοποίηση του σώματος και του πνεύματος λόγω έλλειψης καφεΐνης

Ορίστε, άρχισα. Μην καφυστερείτε!


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2014)

Με καφευχαρίστησε αυτή η δημοσίευση. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο δικαιολογεί γιατί καταφθάνω στη δουλειά τελευταίος και καφεϊδρωμένος, λόγω ακατάσχετης καφεποσίας οφκόρς. Δεν χαζεύω δηλαδή, απλώς καφεργάζομαι. Μερικοί με κατηγορούν αδίκως για μέλος του καφεστημένου, ενώ εγώ, για να αποδώσω χρήσιμο έργο στην κοινωνία, χρειάζομαι πρώτα γερές δόσεις καφευναστικού. Το έχω καφιερώσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

Κάφεριμ!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 3, 2014)

*Καφέκαστα,* τα = ειδησούλες, κουτσομπολιά, μικρά και μεγάλα γεγονότα που μοιράζεσαι over a cup -or three- of coffee.
*Καφανάλωση*, η = η καφακεφαλήν (sic!) κατανάλωση καφέ. Διακρίνεται σε ωριαία, ημερήσια, μηνιαία, ετήσια κλπ., και ονομάζεται αντιστοίχως, καφωριαία, καφημερήσια, καφηνιαία, καφετήσια, κλπ..
*Καφηνιάζω* (ρήμα) = η καφάσταση υστερίας στην οποία περιέρχεταί τις λόγω στερητικού συνδρόμου εξ ελλείψεως καφεΐνης. Αντιμετωπίζεται με
*Καφετηριασμό(ς) * ο = άμεση χορήγηση αυξημένων δόσεων καφεΐνης (στην ανάγκη και ενδοφλεβίως), προκειμένου να αντιμετωπιστούν τα συμπτώματα της 
*Καφεϊνέλλειψη (ς)*, η = έλλειψη καφεΐνης, ειδικά σε καφεξαρτημένους*, που οδηγεί σε καφηνιασμό, βλ. λήμμα. 
*Καφεξαρτημένος* ή *καφεΐνομανής* = άτομο που παρουσιάζει εξάρτηση από την καφεΐνη.
*Καφέψημα*, το = υποκατάστατο καφέ μπλιαξ μπλιαξ μπλιαξ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2014)

...
Erm... the corpus (this brew has a full body), with usage examples:



daeman said:


> Το χειρότερο είναι όταν δεν σου φτάσει η συγκεκριμένη δόση καφεΐνης (αν ο _καφετήρας_ δεν είχε καλή παροχή), οπότε διασαλεύεται η _καφεστηκυία_ τάξη, ανατρέπεται το _καφεστώς_ στον οργανισμό και παθαίνεις _καφαίμαξη_. Κι αν δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε _καφέψημα_ (ή έστω καφέ σε κόκκους ή σε σκόνη, για τους τελευταίου σταδίου, που σνιφάρουν), τότε _καφηνιάζεις_: _άκαφος_, χωρίς _καφαρό_ μυαλό, δεν αφήνεις κανέναν να σου πει κουβέντα (εκτός από το «Να σου φτιάξω έναν καφέ», αυτόν μόνο τον _καφήνεις_), το _καφάλι_ σου πάει να σπάσει, νιώθεις στον καφά σου ένα ασήκωτο φορτίο λες και τον _καφάλησε_ θεριό, και γενικά εξαιτίας της _καφυστέρησης_ γίνεσαι γκαφάλι (μούσκαρος [SUP]γ[/SUP]). _
> 
> Καφαίρεση _παθαίνουν οι _καφελάγνοι_, οι _καφεθισμένοι_, οι _καφεϊνομανείς_, οι _καφεζάκηδες_, τα *καφεζόνια* (είς εκ των οποίων τυγχάνω, εθισμένος σε εν εκ των οπίων του ανθρώπου). Ζήτω το _καφεστημένο_!
> 
> ...



Καφημέρα σας, καλή καφεβδομάδα και καλό Καφλεβάρη! :)


----------



## bernardina (Feb 3, 2014)

Χαχαχα, είδες τι παθαίνεις άμα δεν έχεις πιει ακόμα τον τρίτο;


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2014)

*καφιταλισμός:* η άτεγκτη προσκόλληση στην ιταλικότητα του καλού καφέ. _Illy, η ναυαρχίδα του καφιταλισμού._


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2014)

...
What Your Coffee Says About You







Αμερικάνικος καφιταλισμός.

Bella Ciao / Tu Vuò Fa' L'Americano - Maraveyas Ilegál


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2014)

...
Types of Coffee


----------



## bernardina (Feb 11, 2014)

One part earl grey, 2 parts warm beer, 1 part deep-seated emotional repression. Κλαίω... :lol::lol:


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2014)

...
Ο καφές - Χειμερινοί Κολυμβητές






Μπήκα μέσ' σε μια καφετερία
που την είχε μια κομψή κυρία
να κάτσω στον μπουφέ, με όλα μου τα εφέ 
να πιω ένα βαρὺ γλυκό καφέ
Κάθισα στον μπουφέ, με όλα μου τα εφέ
παρήγγειλα βαρύ γλυκό καφέ
...

Ωραίος ο καφές, ωραίος κι ο μπουφές
ωραία και η κυρία που σερβίρει
Ωραίος ο καφές, ωραίος κι ο μπουφές
τραγούδι να της κάνουμε, Αργύρη


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
Ο καφενές - Χαΐνηδες





Μουσική και στίχοι: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης, τραγούδι: Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης

Μες στο δικό μας τον καφενέ
καβγάδες, γέλια, κρασί και ζάλη
εδώ πεθαίνουν έρωτες μεγάλοι
κι εμείς τους κάνομε τραγούδι κι αμανέ
αχ ουρανέ
πες μου το ναι
κι έμπα κι απόψε στο δικό μας καφενέ

Μες στο δικό μας τον καφενέ
κουμάντο πάντα κάνανε άλλοι
κι όσοι δε σκύψανε ποτέ κεφάλι
ακριβοπλήρωσαν μια στάλα λευτεριά
χίλια φλουριά
μια δοξαριά
παίξε λυράρη, μήπως βρω παρηγοριά

Αχ, ο δικός μας ο καφενές
είναι μια μάνα που τη μαλώνω
μα τηνε νιώθω, όσο μεγαλώνω
κι ας μ' αποδιώχνει σαν τον ξένο να γυρνώ
κι όταν πονώ
το δειλινό
νιώθω πιο μόνος κι απ' τ' αγρίμι στο βουνό

Μες στο δικό μας τον καφενέ
από τη σκόνη, σα θα χορέψεις
που 'ναι γεμάτη όνειρα και σκέψεις
θα βάλω λίγη στην αρχαία μας πληγή
πατώ τη γη
αίμα να βγει
που θα με πάρει μια θλιμμένη χαραυγή


----------



## Marinos (Feb 15, 2014)

Η μπαλάντα του καφέ - Νένα Βενετσάνου


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2014)

...
Τρεις καφέδες - Σωκράτης Μάλαμας


----------



## bernardina (Feb 19, 2014)

Καφενεία στην παλιά Αθήνα: 25 γουλιές νοσταλγία


----------



## Earion (Mar 9, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά εσείς με τον καφέ δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε τέτοιες λεξιπλασίες


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

Νομίζεις!
=> http://www.punoftheday.com/cgi-bin/disppuns.pl?ord=S&cat=3&sub=0301&page=1
=>> http://theawkwardyeti.com/coffee-puns/


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ένας κακός συνδυασμός οτεϊκού μπλακάουτ και εργασιακού μπλοκαρίσματος περιορίζουν τις δυνατότητες να γράφω και να διαβάζω. Τσιμπολογώ κλέβοντας από φιλικό γουίφι με Low Signal. Δεν αντέχω ωστόσο να μην πω ότι, στα παραπάνω λογοπαίγνια, θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και το διαγλωσσικό για τις... κρεασιόν της Lady Gaga:


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Οι Έλληνες χωρίζονται στους πατριώτες που τρώμε ΙΟΝ, και στους τζιτζιφιόγκους που τρώνε Lacta. Άντε μην κάνω κάνα δημοψήφισμα, να ξεχωρίσει η ήρα από το στάρι!
> ....



Είναι και μερικοί που τρώνε απ' αυτήν τη σούπερ σοκολάτα με το έξτρα πλακάκι, που δεν παχαίνει:





Και η πλάκα ολόκληρη και ο τρώγων χορτάτος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2014)

Ωπ! Η λύση για την οικονομία!


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Χαχαχα, είδες τι παθαίνεις άμα δεν έχεις πιει ακόμα τον τρίτο;








Βιωματικό και βιοματικό σε όλο μου το βίο, μάτια μου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 31, 2014)

Έλα ρε γμτ, με πρόλαβες! Στο φατσαμπούκ το τσίμπησες και συ;


----------



## Resident (Apr 1, 2014)

daeman said:


> Βιωματικό και βιοματικό σε όλο μου το βίο, μάτια μου.



Και επειδή ο καφές φέρνει συχνουρία-στις τουαλέττες του Δήμου Boa Vista ένα χαρτί προειδοποιούσε τους χρήστες "Μην ρίχνετε χαρτιά κ.λ.π. στην λεκάνη". Είπα να χρησιμοποιήσω τον διάδρομο αλλά μετά άλλαξα γνώμη γιατί θα χάλαγα την Vista:lol:


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2014)

Πηγή: ilovecoffee.jp

List of coffee beverages @Wikipedia

coffee.wikia.com


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

...
Για τον πρώτο καφέ, να 'ρθει γλυκά και ζωηρά του ξυπνημού ο ζόρες: 

Keep that coffee hot - Scatman Crothers







Και για τον δεύτερο, πιο ζωηρά και στακάτα:

Keep that coffee hot - Scatman Crothers (Defunk remix)


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 20, 2014)




----------



## daeman (May 20, 2014)

...
*Who, What, Why: What is coffee rust?*

The US is stepping up support for coffee farmers in Central America. What is the coffee leaf rust that is killing their crop and threatens to push up the price of beans in the shops?






Coffee's plague starts with yellow spots and what look like burn marks. They form on the leaves of the coffee plant, causing the foliage to wither until the tree resembles a skeleton. It stops bean-producing cherries from growing. This is coffee rust or roya, caused by the hemileia vastatrix fungus [στδ. _Hemileia vastatrix_]. For two years it has been ravaging Central America and the Caribbean. Arabica plants - used for espresso and filter coffee - are particularly vulnerable. Arabica accounts for almost all production in the worst affected countries of Costa Rica, Dominican Republic, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Jamaica, Nicaragua, and Panama.

The current epidemic is the worst seen since the fungus appeared in Central America in 1976, says the International Coffee Organisation. More than half of the region's coffee-producing areas are affected. In 2013 alone, production fell 20%.

The US government worries that farmers could swap coffee for drug-producing crops. It has announced a $5m project for researchers at Texas A&M university to look at ways of eradicating the fungus. But that will not help in the short-term. The only real answer is to replant with fungus-resistant varieties as Colombia has done, says Mauricio Galindo, head of operations at the ICO.

The dry season, which usually kills off the fungus, was extremely wet in 2011/2012, so coffee rust spread, says Will Corby of bean importer Mercanta. The other factor is altitude. Plants over 1,000 metres used to be safe but the fungus has mutated in the past two years and is now aggressive above this level.

The price of coffee from countries like Guatemala will rise. This won't affect instant coffee - made from non-Arabica beans. Even the price of a latte at a coffee shop should not rise noticeably - only about 8% of the cost is down to the beans. But Central American ground or bean coffee sold by shops and supermarkets will go up, says Galindo.

www.bbc.com/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-27474621


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2014)

...
*The Science of Caffeine: The World's Most Popular Drug*






Caffeine is a fascinating drug, one that many of us enjoy via coffee, tea, and other products. This video from the American Chemical Society is a quick look on how caffeine actually affects our bodies and how much is a safe dose.

In short, caffeine blocks adenosine receptors in our brains, which [στδ: i.e. adenosine] makes us groggy and want to sleep. Besides heightening brain activity, increasing heart rate, and helping us concentrate, caffeine can also fuel muscle activity (a cup of coffee before exercise can give you a great motivational boost too).

Although the effects of caffeine vary from person to person—and much about caffeine is still being discovered and discussed—the video also points out that 400mg (about three cups of coffee or seven cups of tea) is the recommended safe dose for healthy adults, according to this study. Again, these are just general guidelines that might help you figure out how much coffee is enough for you. _75 _cups of coffee, however, is much too much.




*
**What Caffeine Actually Does to Your Brain
*
Hi, my name is Νick, and I am an addict.


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2014)

Μισό λεπτό, να καφουλάρω και φύγαμε!


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2014)

Henri Matisse: "Coffee" (1916, oil on canvas, 100.7 x 65.4 cm)
Detroit Institute of Arts, Detroit, MI, USA


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2014)

Henri Matisse: "Lorette with Cup of Coffee" (1916–17, Oil on canvas, 57.8 x 40 cm)
Art Institute of Chicago


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## bernardina (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2014)

What your barista is really thinking about your coffee order — but not telling you
comments = priceless :)


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2014)

...
Your brain on coffee


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2014)

Μα εδώ λέει ότι ο δάσκαλος τον βοήθησε!
https://www.usc.edu/CSSF/History/2011/Projects/S1716.pdf


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Μα εδώ λέει ότι ο δάσκαλος τον βοήθησε!
> https://www.usc.edu/CSSF/History/2011/Projects/S1716.pdf



Το μαθητή για την εργασία, όχι η καφεΐνη τα ψάρια. Ανοιγόκλειναν τα βράγχια πιο συχνά, ναι, αλλά ποιος μας λέει ότι τους άρεσε αυτό και δε θα πάθουν *βραγχικά;  Άλλη δουλειά δεν είχα, μόνο να φτιάχνω κάθε πρωί -με το ένα χιλιοστό του ματιού ανοιχτό- καφέ και για τα ψάρια! Τους φτάνει η τροφή για πρωινό, μη βγάλουμε και βόλτα το ενυδρείο για καφέ.

Κατάλαβα τι λες, Ζαζ, βοήθεια κι όχι τιμωρία απ' τον δάσκαλο, αλλά το 'στριψα όπως μου 'ρθε και μου 'κατσε, Μπαρτ γαρ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2014)

...
*13 Of The Most Creative Works Of Chocolate Art*

Don't chew on your pencils, chew on these:




What colour? Mulata brunette, of course.


And then let's chew on the sofa, it's candied:





250 κιλά, τα τρώμε στην καθισιά μας;


Brain chewing, anyone?





To chew or not to chew, that is the question.

Alas! Poor Yorick.
He hath borne me on his back 
a thousand times,
and now, how delicious
in my imagination it is!
My mouth salivates at it.


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2014)

...
Black Coffee and Cigarettes - Mighty Mo Rodgers


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2014)

...
Coffee - Sylvan Esso


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2014)

...
Juju - Black Coffee


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2014)

...
Coffee and TV - Blur


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2014)

...
Coffee Shop - Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2014)

...
Fue en un café (It was in a cafe, Under the Boardwalk cover) - Los Apson Boys


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2014)

...
Το καφεδάκι (Μανώλης Χιώτης / Νίκος Ρούτσος) - Μανώλης Χιώτης, Τάκης Μπίνης, Στέλλα Χασκήλ






Συχνά τα βράδια μοναχή με παρατάς
και μ' άλλες γκόμενες τα πίνεις και γλεντάς
και στο τσαρδάκι σου (και στο τσαρδάκι σου)
έρχεσαι μόνο για να πιεις το καφεδάκι σου

Κλαίω, χτυπάω το κεφάλι το ξερό
μα στο φινάλε η τρελή σε συγχωρώ
και στο τσαρδάκι σου (και στο τσαρδάκι σου)
σε περιμένω για να πιεις το καφεδάκι σου

Απ' τη λαχτάρα μου θα βγάλω τη χρυσή
κάλλιο να λείπει η αγάπη σου κι εσύ
και στο τσαρδάκι σου (και στο τσαρδάκι σου)
μη σώσεις να 'ρθεις για να πιεις το καφεδάκι σου


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 16, 2014)

Το έχουμε ξαναβάλει αυτό; Δεν θυμάμαι...


----------



## Themis (Dec 17, 2014)

Εγώ, που δεν είμαι απλός procaffinator, πού θα πρέπει να κολλήσω το double, το οποίο βέβαια αποτελεί απλώς και μόνο ένα ζωτικό μίνιμουμ;


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2015)

...
Coffee drinks around the world


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2015)

“Coffee: Six Degrees of Caffeination” by James Casey


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2015)

...
27 drinks made from coffee (mental floss)


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2015)

...
Ο αφρός καφές των ημερών


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2015)

...
Τα όσα η μοίρα μου 'γραφε - Χαΐνηδες







τραγούδι: Μαρία Κώτη, μουσική: Αντώνης Σκαμνάκης, ποίηση Οδυσσέα Ελύτη

Τα όσα η μοίρα μου 'γραφε
κι άλλος κανείς δεν ξέρει
Τα βρήκα μέσα στον καφέ
τα διάβασα στο χέρι

Ποτάμι βρήκα σκοτεινό
μια σφαλιγμένη πόρτα
Κοράκια πάνω στο βουνό
και φίδια μες στα χόρτα

Μακάρι να 'μουν σαν τα ζα
που βόσκουνε στον κάμπο
Γράμματα να μη γνώριζα
μες στα μυστήρια να 'μπω

Μυστήρια τέτοια δε συμφέ-
να ψάχνω δε συμφέρει
Φέρτε μου δεύτερο καφέ
κι αλλάξτε μου το χέρι


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2015)

Χρήστος Π. Γαρουφαλής (λάδι σε ξύλο, 25Χ55 εκ.)

«Σήμερα που η ηρεμία και η γαλήνη είναι υπό διωγμόν, ο καφές γίνεται πρόσχημα επικοινωνίας κι άλλοτε σιωπηλός σύντροφος σ’ ένα ταξίδι μνήμης. Ένα φλιτζάνι καφέ σημαίνει συναντήσεις, χνότα, βλέμματα, συνομιλίες αλλά και σιωπές.
Ταπεινό σύμβολο με τεράστια φήμη, γλυκόπικρο στιγμιότυπο του χθες, αντίδοτο στην πολιτιστική μας αμνησία, πολύτιμο κομμάτι στο ψηφιδωτό της ζωής και της παράδοσης.»


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2015)

...
Σήκω ψήσε δυο καφέδες - Στέλιος Καζαντζίδης






στίχοι: Στέφανος Βαρτάνης, μουσική: Στέλιος Καζαντζίδης


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 14, 2015)

Do I have time to get coffee?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2015)

Α, κάτι μου θύμισες. Ευχ!


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 27, 2016)

Δηλαδή, ναι, αυτό, ας πούμε...


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2016)

A Lewis Carroll for me, please. 

And for heaven's sake, bring some madeleines for Marcel; he's been ranting about them for hundreds of pages already.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2016)

...
Στον καφενέ απ’ έξω σαν μπέης ξαπλωμένος,
του ήλιου τις ακτίνες αχόρταγα ρουφώ,
και στων εφημερίδων τα νέα βυθισμένος,
κανένα δεν κοιτάζω, κανένα δεν ψηφώ.

Σε μια καρέκλα τόνα ποδάρι μου τεντώνω,
το άλλο σε μιαν άλλη, κι ολίγο παρεκεί
αφίνω το καπέλλο, και αρχινώ με τόνο
τους υπουργούς να βρίζω και την πολιτική.

Ψυχή μου! τι λιακάδα! τι ουρανός! τι φύσις!
αχνίζει εμπροστά μου ο καϊμακλής καφές,
κι εγώ κατεμπνευσμένος για όλα φέρνω κρίσεις,
και μόνος μου τις βρίσκω μεγάλες και σοφές. 

Γεώργιος Σουρής, «Ο Ρωμηός», 1-12. 1880. _Τα Άπαντα_, Α´. Εκδοτικός οίκος Βίβλος, 1954. 134.

Λάκης Χαλκιάς


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2016)

...
Instant Coffee - The Jokers


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2016)

...
Black coffee in bed - Squeeze






There's a stain on my notebook
where your coffee cup was
And there's ash in the pages
now I've got myself lost


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2016)

...
Iodine in my coffee - Muddy Waters






You used to put iodine in my coffee and rat poison in my bread
When I feel a little sleepy, you sprinkle lye all in my bed


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2016)

...
Black Coffee - Humble Pie


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2016)

...
Working Man's Café - Ray Davies


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2016)

dharvatis said:


> Το έχουμε ξαναβάλει αυτό; Δεν θυμάμαι...
> View attachment 4773



Τώρα θα το ξαναβάλουμε, με τη γραφή για την ουσία και με πιο ωραία εικόνα, για τον καφέ που προτιμώ  :






Όχι μόνο μετά τον πρώτο, βέβαια.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2017)

The *Trojan Room coffee pot* was a coffee machine located next to the so-called Trojan Room, in the old Computer Laboratory of the University of Cambridge, England, which in 1991 provided the inspiration for the world's first webcam.

To save people working in the building the disappointment of finding the coffee machine empty after making the trip to the room, a camera was set up, providing a live picture of the coffee pot to all desktop computers on the office network. After the camera was connected to the Internet a few years later, the coffee pot gained international notoriety as a feature of the fledgling World Wide Web, until it was retired in 2001.


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2017)

...
Ω βαρύ γλυκέ καφέ μου,
και σαν είμαι με παρέα,
και σαν έχω μοναξιά,
κάθε μια σου ρουφηξιά
είναι μια ψηλή ιδέα. 

~ Γεώργιος Σουρής, «Στον καφέ». _Τα Άπαντα_, Α´. Εκδοτικός οίκος Βίβλος, 1954. 206.


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2017)

...
Coffee to go - Club Des Belugas


----------



## Neikos (May 22, 2017)

One more cup of coffee - The White Stripes (Bob Dylan cover)


----------



## dharvatis (May 26, 2017)

Κι όμως, δεν ήταν πάντοτε έτσι τα πράγματα...


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Κι όμως, δεν ήταν πάντοτε έτσι τα πράγματα...



Όντως, δεν ήταν πάντοτε έτσι τα πράγματα:








..........





Τα δύο πρώτα καρέ από τη μετάφραση του Χιόνη, το τρίτο το διπλό από της Μαραντέι.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2017)

...
*χεσπρέσο*: είδος καφέ ο οποίος, εκτός από το έντονο άρωμά του, διακρίνεται για την ιδιότητά του να στέλνει στην τουαλέτα τρέχοντας εκείνον που τον πίνει. Στα καφεποτεία, αντί για κουλουράκι, σερβίρεται με ένα ρολό χαρτί υγείας το οποίο αφήνεται διακριτικά δίπλα στο πιατάκι με το φλιτζάνι, ενώ –τις περισσότερες φορές– συνοδεύεται από την ευχή «με τις υγείες σας».

(αδημοσίευτο -και κατεπείγον- λήμμα)

Από το *Κομπλεξικό*, ένα φατσομπουκικό μπλεξικό εφάμιλλο των λεξιλογιακών *Λεξιπλασιών*.


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2017)

...
*καφέσι*: χρηματικό ποσό με το οποίο επιβαρύνεται εκείνος που ενημερώνει όσους εργάζονται στον ίδιο χώρο με τον ίδιο πως σκοπεύει να πεταχτεί μέχρι το πλησιέστερο καφέ για να πάρει κάτι για τον εαυτό του, και στη συνέχεια προβαίνει σε δύο λάθη: πρώτα ρωτά τους συνεργάτες του αν θέλουν να τους φέρει κάτι "μιά που πηγαίνει", και έπειτα αρνείται να δεχτεί χρήματα προκαταβολικά, θεωρώντας ως αυτονόητο ότι θα του τα δώσουν όταν επιστρέψει, ενώ αυτοί θεωρούν ως αυτονόητο ότι τους κερνάει καφέ.

https://www.facebook.com/1320186554...186554658693/1697867113557300/?type=3&theater


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2017)

...
Almost literally Steampunk, at least the "steam" part although "punk" has nothing to do with it:


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2018)

Χμ, διαπίστωσα με την ευκαιρία ότι δεν έχουμε εδώ την _Καντάτα του καφέ_, του Μπαχ. Πώς είναι δυναμόν [sic]; (Κάπου χωμένη σε αυτό το φόρουμ θα είναι, υποθέτω...)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm so confused...


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## dharvatis (Dec 2, 2021)

Η αμερικάνικη καφεορολογία
Why Do We Call Coffee a ‘Cup of Joe’?


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2021)

No nonsense coffee guide: Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ένας απλός οδηγός θα φανεί σε όλους χρήσιμος.


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2022)

daeman said:


> A Lewis Carroll for me, please.
> 
> And for heaven's sake, bring some madeleines for Marcel; he's been ranting about them for hundreds of pages already.







A Duchamp, please, as long as it's not a urinal.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2022)

Mobile coffee station for cold days, London, 1932.

https://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detai...ld-days-london-england-11-news-photo/82090565


----------



## cougr (Jun 27, 2022)

Τον short long black τον προτιμώ σκέτο με μία κουταλιά ζάχαρη :)


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2022)

To μενού έχει και smashed beans όμως. Φασόλια νιανιά.


----------

